# mechanics weren't meant to be carpenters



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I am so sore today that I can barely move! 

One of the guys at the lawnmower shop needed a new deck built at his mother's house so everyone at the shop volunteered to help him build it (unfortunately I was the only one with previous carpentry skills since I use to frame houses). It took 4 of us (two old guys and two young guys) 2 days to build a 18'x12' deck by working on it in the afternoon. I ended up nailing most of the decking by hand (I was the only one with a framing hammer so I was the fastest) while the other guys were taking measurements, cutting wood, and laying the decking into place for me. I also ended up nailing the lower half of all the uprights for the railing. I would pumb up the uprights and nail in the bottom half and the other guys would nail in the top half to the railing. About the only thing I didn't have any part in doing was putting in the stairs but by that point I was so worn out that I was just picking up trash and wood scraps.

When everything was finished I was really suprised at the results. For a bunch of mechanics, we built one hell of a deck (something most carpenters would be proud of). I think it would be safe to say that this thing is strong enough to park a car on without it breaking....especially considering it barely moves with 4 guys jumping up and down on it. Anyway...this is why I can barely move today. My arm is sore as hell from hammering and my knees and legs are sore from squatting down and kneeling down to hammer.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

dude i can't do wood work to save my life except cut and nail.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i do wood work
and engines
and aquariums


----------

